# ***2 FREE Survival Kindle Books***



## Alex Schultz (May 18, 2015)

****As a special THANK YOU to the prepper forums community my SHTF Survival kindle books are totally FREE for a limited time!!!****

Download Here Book 1: SHTF Survival Solution - How to Prepare and Thrive During an Emergency Situation (Survival, Survival Guide, Prepping, SHTF Book 1, DIY Survival, Bug Out) - Kindle edition by Alexander C. Schultz. Politics & Social Sciences Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Download Here Book 2: SHTF Survival Recovery Solution: How to Rebuild Your Life After a Disaster (Survival, Survival Guide, Prepping, SHTF Book 1, DIY Survival, Bug Out) - Kindle edition by Alexander C. Schultz. Politics & Social Sciences Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

Cheers! :armata_PDT_36:

Alex


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Alex, this is your second post. Your first was your intro post in may....



> Hello All!,
> 
> Alex here, hoping to share information and learn a few new things. My family and I went through Katrina back in 2005.


You can imagine what is going through my mind, can't you?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can.
(but he's not selling anything.... YET) I'll go get the ruler and you can have him hold his hands out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

True, but this is simply advertising, and it seems that is why he is here.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey, it's free and I'm probably on at least 50 lists already.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Denton, surely you don't mean to suggest that Alex, a valued contributor to our fine board, would only be here to peddle his wares? I am shocked and appalled. I mean the guy's post count is at ... Oh, wait. 2. Really? Never mind. I'll get the tar. You bring the feathers.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm selling pocket lint from my Jean pocket, any takers? The first two bits are free!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That was funny.

What is the answer to authors and salesmen that register, post an offer, and likely never return? IDK. Maybe people should have to pay $1.00 for their first 20 posts? Just thinking....



James m said:


> I'm selling pocket lint from my Jean pocket, any takers? The first two bits are free!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I fail to see how is offering two free books not a contribution.

I just downloaded both - thanks, Alex!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Hemi45

Just a wild guess on my part ****free**** might involve Pro quid quo.
I have a hunch, you will be asked for a book review on amazon.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

By downloading it, you agree to move to Ox Ranch in Texas and be his gardener.:distrust::distrust::distrust:


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Seneca said:


> Hemi45
> 
> Just a wild guess on my part ****free**** might involve Pro quid quo.
> I have a hunch, you will be asked for a book review on amazon.


I get a request to review nearly every product I buy on Amazon. Some I do and some I don't. I understand some folks get their panties in a wad with drive-by posters, I've been put off by some myself. My point is, this author wants to drive interest so he's giving his books away free - if an (optional) review a an attached string - whatever. It's topical to this forum and free. Good on him.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I have a healthy distrust for anything that *ONLY* has 5-star reviews.
If Hemi returns a favorable review, I might take a look.

But seriously Alex, get involved a bit more.


----------



## Alex Schultz (May 18, 2015)

Im here to share information and provide as much value as I can


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Alex Schultz said:


> Im here to share information and provide as much value as I can


Well Alex, I look forward to seeing you joining in the discussions.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Warning: One of the 2 ways to access the book was by subscribing to a book of the month club which was only free for the first month. 

I chose door number 2. it was available for free if you had an amazon/kindle account.

I downloaded and read them. They were thought provoking instead of detailed specific, if you like that kind of book. For me, I've already ingested dozens of books and articles on the topic, so I'm looking for specifics. These books didn't do it for me, but I wish the author many successes.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I have a healthy distrust for anything that *ONLY* has 5-star reviews.
> If Hemi returns a favorable review, I might take a look.
> 
> But seriously Alex, get involved a bit more.


Sadly, no favorable review here. I got about halfway through one of them and deleted both. However, like tink said, I wish the guy success.


----------

